# Hello, I'm new!



## Bengal Mum (May 27, 2008)

Hey All,

Well like the subject of this post says I am new to the forum. I decided to join after looking around various forums to find a friendly looking one. I am a member of a breed specific forum but it's not really my cup of tea. So here I am hoping to meet new people who share a passion for Cats.

I live in Welwyn Garden City in Hertfordshire with my fiance Chris and our three Bengal Cats Dexter, Indiana and Moshi. 

Well I think that's it for now, see you around  

Gem x


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! Please post pictures of your babies for us!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Ooooh, bengal kitties. Can't wait to see their pictures.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Gem! Welcome to you and your Bengals. They're lovely cats.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

I'm new too. It's great to meet you. I have a friend in Texas with a GORGEOUS bengal. Please show us some photos!


----------



## Bengal Mum (May 27, 2008)

Awww thanks for such a lovely welcome  

Ok as requested a few snaps of my Bengal Boys......

This is Moshi the first Bengal we added to our family.










He has a great sense of humour...










Loves his treats..........










Like most Cats he likes to nap too......










Then we have Indiana our second addition and Moshi's brother (litter mate)....










He also has a good sense of humour......










Last but by no means least our latest addition Dexter, he was a gift on my Birthday in January from my Fiance.....










He loves boxes, even small ones.........










They are all best of friends and you wouldn't think Dexter wasn't a blood brother to Moshi and Indiana.......










Well that's it for now don't want to bore you all :lol:


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome Gem! And I must say, I am completely smitten with Indiana. What gorgeous blue eyes he has. :luv :luv


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Absolutely PERFECT. So very pretty. You're truly blessed!!!


----------



## Macky (May 26, 2008)

I am sincerely in awe of these beautiful cats! The more I see on these boards, the more varieties of kitties I would love to own.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Gorgeous kitties you have there!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! pets to the beautiful furrys


----------

